# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Прошу помочь определиться или дать совет

## JFeoks

Здравствуйте. Вот собственно и намеченный аппарат:

Кулер Scythe Ninja 3 Rev.B (SCNJ-3100) (1 750 руб.)
Материнская плата ASUS F2A85-V PRO (3 430 руб.)
Процессор AMD A8-Series A8-6600K BOX (3 380 руб.)
Видеокарта GeForce GTX760 MSI GAMING PCI-E 2048Mb (N760 TF 2GD5/OC) (8 880 руб.)
Корпус Cooler Master N300 Black (NSE-300-KWN1) (1 880 руб.)
Блок питания 700W FSP FSP700-50ARN (2 390 руб.)
Оперативная память 8Gb DDR-III 1600MHz Crucial Ballistix (BLT2CP4G3D1608DT1TX0CEU) (2x4Gb KIT) (3 280 руб.)
жесткий диск HDD 1ТБ, Seagate Constellation CS, ST1000NC001 (2 780 руб.)
Итого: 27770

План был таков:
1) Не хотелось вылезать за 30000, поэтому решил взять AMD A8-6600k, соответственно собираюсь его разгонять. В последующем, где то через год, поменять мать и процессор уже на какой-нибудь топовый (сейчас возможности нет, к сожалению).
2) либо собрать средний комп до 30000, но такой, чтобы не менять. Почитав форум, часто вижу, что в этом ценовом диапазоне выбирают Intel Core i5. Я понимаю, что он однозначно лучше выбранного мною amdшника (даже разогнанного), но тогда никак не могу понять конфигурацию, чтобы не вылезти за поставленные рамки.
Вот хотел спросить совета, дорогие друзья, как мне поступить, есть ли какие альтернативы и что можно сделать?
Заранее спасибо ^^

----------

